# Southern Outcasts At Sandy Creek March 18th.



## TROUT HOUND (Mar 1, 2017)

Club Tourney.  Welcoming new members.  Call or text Josh at 706-338-1236 with questions.

Gate opens at 8:00 AM.  We will blastoff shortly thereafter.

Weigh in 4:30 PM.

Like and follow our facebook page for future updates.


----------

